# Tortoise scratching shell



## Scottyoh123 (Apr 23, 2017)

Hey guys,

I have a little hermann tortoise who loves his shell scratched as in he booty shakes when I scratch it which is amusing but is this ok? 
Doesn't mean he has some sort of rash or anything? 
Thank you in advance for your replies :£ 

Kind regards 
Scott


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 23, 2017)

Ah, the famous hootchie kootchie dance. Most turtles and tortoises do this.


----------



## Scottyoh123 (Apr 23, 2017)

Haaaa thank you  more peace of mind than anything you just never know


----------



## wellington (Apr 23, 2017)

You will catch them doing this when they go under a branch or anything that touches them. They will stand there and do the hootchie kootchie dance as the object scratches on them. It's too cute.


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra (Apr 23, 2017)

I can't wait to see my little ones do the "hootchie-cootchie" dance! Lol


----------



## counting (Apr 23, 2017)

Guys I need a video of this. L


----------



## inkling13 (Apr 23, 2017)

My torts do the itchy dance all the time. I don't have it on video yet but here's some turtles from youtube getting their butt scratching twerk on  @counting


----------



## counting (Apr 23, 2017)

Oh my gosh. That's amazing

I need a tort in my life now.


----------



## eric joranson (Apr 23, 2017)

after seeing this I gave it a try; and what do you know; Titan can do the dance......never would have thought to scratch shell. Thanks for this thread.


----------



## TammyJ (Apr 24, 2017)

That's just hilarious!


----------



## DragonFruit2000 (Apr 24, 2017)

How cute!!


----------

